# نعم النظام مسئول



## soso a (11 ديسمبر 2016)

عن انفجار الكاتدرائية. 
نعم نظام السيسي هو ما يتحمل المسؤولية كاملة . 
.
بادئ ذي بدء يجب أن يصمت رجال الدين الاسلامي والمسيحي ، فالقضية قضية سياسية بالدرجة الاولى ، لا مجال فيها للحديث عن"مبارك شعبي مصر" ولا "سيدنا عيسى عندنا نبي والإسلام دعوة للسلام ، وهؤلاء لا يمثلون الاسلام ولا المصريين هم كفرة مأجورين" ...... (مع ملاحظة أن الكفرة لا يفعلون ذلك) - فهذا الحديث هو حديث غير مسئول ، مكرر ، معاد ، ممل حتى السماجة ، نتركه لبيت العائلة تخصص طرمخة ، وتقبيل للحى ، وإهدار الحقوق ، وتعمية عن المصاب ، ومصاب الوطن جلل ... فالقضية في الاساس هي سياسية تماما، فليس الحصاد ونوع الثمر إلا نتاج ما بزرته الإرادة والإدارة السياسية لهذا النظام. 
.
لذلك نقول : عندما لا تكون المواجهة إلا امنية ، ضعيفة مخترقة مترهلة بنت ازمنة عفى عنها الزمن ، أكل عليها الدهر وشرب – تظن أنها بالتنكيل والبطش والتخويف وأخذ العاطل مع الباطل ، وضرب المربوط يخاف "المفلوت" بلا رؤية ولا استراتيجية ولا مهارة حقيقية ، تظن أنه بالتصفية الجسدية لمن يقع تحت ضرسها صدفة ولو لم تثبت عليه تهمة سيستتب الأمن ويعم الخير ويعيش المواطنون في هنى وسرور ... فإن النظام الذي تكون هذه استراتيجيته حتما يتحمل المسؤولية.
.
  هذا النظام الذي يكون كل همه قتل الارهابيين الذين يحملون السلاح ، ويترك المشايخ والمناهج والأموال القادمة من رؤوس الفتنة الوهابية من الدول الخليجية وعلى رأسهم السعودية ، تتدفق على مصر لتمول جمعيات وجماعات وأحزاب وهيئات حصانتها الوحيدة أنها تحمل في مفردات اسمائها : اسلامية ، او شرعية ، أو سلفية ، او دعوية ... ويتمحك ويتربص بل ويلفق على منظمات المجتمع المدني والمرتبطة بحقوق الإنسان في قضايا ثلاث ارباعها تلفيق وتشهير وثورة اعلامية بروباجندية موجهة معتمدة على التهليل والصراخ ولزمن "حرق الساحرات" بغير ادلة ادانة مما يمكن لعاقل ان يأخذها على محمل الجد . هذا النظام يا سادة لا يمكن إلا ان يكون متواطئا ، ولو عن غير عمد ، ولكنه يتحمل المسؤولية السياسية تماما. 
.
هذا النظام الذي يقتل من يقتل افراد من شعبنا في مواجهته الامنية التي يُباغت بها دائما (!!) ، وإن استطاع لذلك سبيلا ، ويترك مؤسسة الازهر ذات المناهج الاصولية الوهابية التي صارت هي عنوان الحقيقة بتمويل من الدولة بأكثر 11 مليار جنية سنويا من دولة تتقشف حتى لا تعلن الافلاس ، دون الحديث عن المظاريف السرية من نقد يوزع بعيدا عن عين الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات أو أي مؤسسة رقابية تابعة للدولة ، تعمل كتفا بكتف وعلى الملأ في وضح النهار مع دعاة الوهابية لتخرج من تحت عباءتهما أضعاف من ماتوا وهم في مواجه الدولة المصرية وشعبها المسكين ، ومجنديها الغلابة  .. فأرجوكم لا تندهشوا وكفاكم ادعاء البراءة ، وادعاء الهبل على الشيطنة.. فالحق الذي لا ارى عنه بديل هو ان هذا النظام يتحمل المسؤولية كاملة غير منقوصة.  
.
هذا النظام المايع ،  الذي يقدم شبرا ليتقهقر ذراعا ، المتورط بترك الحبل على الغارب لمن يكفرون من يكفرون على الهوى في استباحة وجرأة ووقاحة ، وكانهم بلسان الله يصدرون الاحكام ... ومعهم هؤلاء المرضى النفسيين المعاقين ذهنيا ممن يرفعون قضايا ازدراء الاديان على كل من فكر وتأمل وبحث في الدين ، أو أراد له تهذيبا ، أو حث العقل النقدي على التأمل والتفكير فيكون حائط صد يعيق تغلغل الفكر الهمجي لعصور الجاهلية ليشوه ما بقي من فطرة سليمة في عقول وقلوب وضمائر الشعوب ذات الارث الحضاري .. و يضيع الوقت في الترجي والتوسل بأن يقوم الازهر بعمل اي شيء ، ثم يضرب بيد باطشة منتهكا الدستور كل من يحاول ان يضع ولو طوبة واحدة في تهذيب الخطاب الديني . هذا النظام يتحمل المسؤولية تماما لأنه ليس فقط لم يفعل ما يجب على نظام محترم أن يفعله ولكنه ترك بل شجع وسهل لمن يريد ضرب الوحدة الوطنية أن يصيبها في مقتل.  
.
هذا النظام الذي استطاع وبنجاح منقطع النظير ان يمنع اي مظاهرة أو احتجاج أو وقفة في ميدان عام مهما كانت سلمية ، علانية ، موقوته ، ملتزمة محددة المسار ، عملا بتطبيق قانون "تنظيم الحق في التظاهر" الذي هو منع التظاهر عملا وفعلا على ارض الواقع بما لا يخفى على المجنون قبل العاقل ... وفي نفس الوقت ترك الناس تحتشد وتتجمهر من داخل القرى وخارجها على اثر اشاعة بتجاوز مسيحي في حق امرأة مسلمة أو بتهمة الشبهة بمحاولة تحويل مبنى لكنيسة أو حتى الاجتماع بهدف الصلاة ... وفي هذا يتجمع ليس المتظاهرون بل المخربون ، ويلتقي لا اصحاب المطالب بل طالبي النهب والفرجة على الاعراض تفضح في الشوارع ، ليس اصحاب حق ولا قضية بل حثالة مجرمة داعشية تتشفى في هؤلاء الاقباط النصارى ، اهل الذمة ، المتهمين بتأييد السيسي ...... ودون أن يفعل لهم نظام السيسي أي شيء ظنوه بسذاجه أنه فاعله لهم .... هذا النظام يتحمل المسؤولية تماما .
.
 هذا النظام الذي لم يحرك ساكنا وهو العالم أن الأمن لا يتدخل إلا متأخرا ، بعد أن يفعل من يريد الفعل الجنائي الاجرامي الطائفي فعلته على اكمل وجه : حرق ، نهب ، ضرب وترويع ، واخيرا تعرية وتجريس ، وهتك عرض وإذلال ....  ثم يتدخل ليأخذ حفنة من كل طرف ، من الغير مشاركين ومن الضحايا ، لتبدأ المساومة يعقبها تقبيل اللحى ، والتنازل المتبادل عن القضايا ، وإهدار الحقوق وانتهاك الدولة ثم يخرج أهل الخبث وأهل المسكنة ليشيد كل منهم بالتاريخ الطويل للعيش المشترك ... واعز صديق لي اسمه جرجس ، وأمي كانت تقول دايما : "سلملي على المترو يا حسين !!"– الدولة التي سمحت وتركت هذا يستمر ، حادث ويحدث ومنذ سنتين ونصف ، تصير متورطة بل مدانة بل تتحمل المسؤولية كاملة. 
.
هذا النظام الذي عمل من خلال جهاز امنه ، بتنظيم وتنسيق وتشكيل وتفصيل البرلمان ليكون برلمان مبايعة ، يقف عقبة ضد أي قانون في اتجاه التوافق مع الدستور على احترام حق تكوين الجمعيات الأهلية والمنظمات الحقوقية والرقابية والخدمية والتثقيفية ، بل ويرفض اي مشروع الغاء أو حتى تعديل القانون الحالي الذي ، وبالمخالفة للدستور ، يمكن بهدلة وشحتفة وسجن من يتهم بازدراء الاديان أو خدش الحياء العام بعبارات مطاطة متروكة تماما لتقدير القاضي ، في مجتمع سلفي الهوى وقريبا داعشي السلوك. هذا نظام يتحمل المسؤولية السياسية الكاملة على ما حدث اليوم . وكفانا تجميل للصورة ، وللمخدوعين وهم كثر نقول : كفاكم دفنا للرؤوس في الرمال.
.
هذا النظام الذي وهو في النصف الثاني من حكمه وسيادته وتمكينه لم يزيد التعليم إلا انهيارا ، ولا يرى أنه من الأولويات ، فالأولوية في العلاج ، الناقص والغير موجود - الأولوية في الطعام وتوفير لقمة العيش ... والناس تجوع ولا تخرج من ازمة فساد القمع حتى نجد نقص في السكر والرز وغدا في رغيف الخبز ....   الأولوية في الطرق والكباري لجلب الاستثمار الاجنبي ، ولم يستثمر حتى اليوم وبعد المؤتمر الاقتصادي العالمي – الاعلامي – بـ 30 جنية ..... هذه هي الأولويات أما التعليم فبعدين . 
ومن قال التعليم بعدين فهو ليس قاتل نفس ، بل قاتل شعب ، أرث وتاريخ وحضارة . أنه مجرم وجرمه ضد الإنسانية. 
فليس ما نرى ، ولم نرى بعد شيئا ، إلا حصاد هذا النظام الذي يتحمل المسؤولية كاملة.
#منقول


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*

لما حبوا يشيلو مبارك ونظامه فجروا القديسين عشان يضمنونا 

فالإنفجار ده عشان يشيلوا السيسى ونظامه 

اما حرق الكنايس وهدمها عشان مرسى اتشال 

المهم احنا الضحية فى اى حال ( لإن مفيش مسلم بيإذى مسلم ... دين الحق :smile01) 




وهؤلاء لا يمثلون الاسلام ولا المصريين هم كفرة مأجورين

أنقر للتوسيع...


سؤال 
والكفرة اللى مابيمثلوش الإسلام دول مابيفجروش الازهر لية !!!!!!!!!؟؟؟ 

الإجابة 
لإنهم من داخل الأزهر  





يعنى لو حصل العكس والازهر اتحرق بجاز من الكفرة المأجروين دول 
هيقوموا علينا ياكلونا واحنا أحياء 
ربنا ياخدهم كلهم ويريحنا منهم هما وانظمتهم ... ( كله من الإسلام )*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

الواحد محتار يصدق مين ويكذب مين
بقينا بجد تايهين النظام السبب بشرطته 
ولا الارهابين ولا الاخوان ولا مؤمراه خارجيه
على راى هيلانه فى كل الاحوال احنا الضحيه


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2016)

مش عارفة ليه الشعب المصرى الوحيد من ضمن شعوب العالم اللى دايما حاسس انه بيتعمل عليه مؤامرة وان الكون كله بيتآمر عليهم حتى رئيسهم نفسه بيتآمر ويخطط ويفبرك  
ربنا وحده العالم بالحقيقة مبصدقش حد ولا عارفة اقتنع باى كلام بيتقال


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> ربنا ياخدهم كلهم ويريحنا منهم هما وانظمتهم ... ( كله من الإسلام )*​


 *[FONT=&quot]وياخدهم لية ؟؟:dntknw:*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أليس الألم والذ[FONT=&quot]ُ*​*ل والمسكنة هى عين مطلوبكم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو محدش أضطهدكم هتضطهدوا أنفسكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو العالم مفرضش عليكم هذه العقوبات ستفرضوها على أنفسكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس الذل عظمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأنسحاق مجداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفضيحة نصرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعدم قوة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا دة مش كلامى أنا .. دة كلام عضو ناقل عن الأب " متى المسكين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلا[FONT=&quot]ق[/FONT]وه هنا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى ... :t33: .. ربنا يخلي لكم المسلمين .. :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دة ( حسب الحكمة الموضوعة ) واللى أنا مش قادر أستوعبها ولا فاهمها[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وياخدهم لية ؟؟:dntknw:*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أليس الألم والذ[FONT=&quot]ُ*​*ل والمسكنة هى عين مطلوبكم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو محدش أضطهدكم هتضطهدوا أنفسكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو العالم مفرضش عليكم هذه العقوبات ستفرضوها على أنفسكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس الذل عظمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأنسحاق مجداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفضيحة نصرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعدم قوة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا دة مش كلامى أنا .. دة كلام عضو ناقل عن الأب " متى المسكين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلا[FONT=&quot]ق[/FONT]وه هنا [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى ... :t33: .. ربنا يخلي لكم المسلمين .. :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دة ( حسب الحكمة الموضوعة ) واللى أنا مش قادر أستوعبها ولا فاهمها[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*دا التطرف المسيحى 

بس مش موجود له مرجعية فى الكتاب المقدس​*


----------



## peace_86 (17 ديسمبر 2016)

*الله يعين المسيحيين المصريين...

"ولا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء لكم... بعضهم أولياء بعض"

آية واضحة وصريحة ولا يطبقها إلا من قرأ القرآن حق قراءة... حاجة تحزن*


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2016)

أهلا بالأحباء وأهلا بمناوشاتهم. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 سلام من الله.

  أولا يا أخوتي هذه الكلمات ـ التي تصفونها بالتطرف أو بغياب مرجعية الكتاب المقدس ـ ليست كلماتي وإنما كلمات *متى المسكين*. هذه كلمات راهب ترشح للكرسي البابوي ذاته مرتين! هذه كلمات معلم تتلمذ الكبار جميعا على يديه، بما في ذلك مثلث الرحمات نفسه، قداسة البابا شنودة الذي قال عنه قبل خمسين عاما: "تمر قرون طويلة قبل أن يجود الزمن بمثل هذا الرجل"! هذه كلمات قامة من أكبر القامات الروحية على مستوى العالم، يعرفه ويتعلم منه ويا للمفارقة الغرب أكثر مما يعرفه ويتعلم منه الشرق، وقد تُرجمت أعماله إلى عشر لغات على الأقل، بل يعتبره الكثيرون مشعلا من مشاعل الإنسانية بوجه عام. أعتقد من ثم ـ يا صديقتي الجميلة ـ أن علينا أن نتريث قليلا، على الأقل نتريث، قبل أن نصف كلمات تحمل توقيع متى المسكين بالتطرف.. أو بانعدام المرجعية!!! 

  على أي حال نحن بالتأكيد لا نعرف الحق بالرجال ولكن نعرف الرجال بالحق، والحق ـ الكتاب ـ يقول: "*لأنه قد وُهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط، بل أيضا أن تتألموا لأجله*." الألم إذا *موهبة وعطية من الله ونعمة*، لا عقوبة، بل يعتبرها قديسنا ذهبي الفم عطية "أكثر عجبا من قوة إقامة الموتى وصنع العجائب"! إن الألم هو "المعبر" نحو المجد، كما أن الصليب ـ وهو غاية الألم ـ كان أيضا غاية المجد والكرامة وكان مركبة الخلاص ومفتاح الحياة. هذا هو المنطلق الكتابي الذي يؤسس عليه شيخنا الأب الجليل متى المسكين. أقترح على أية حال قراءة "الرسائل" عموما للفهم الحقيقي ولالتقاط هذه الموجات الفائقة الحساسية التي كان يبث على ترددها شيخنا الكبير. أذكر هنا على سبيل المثال رسالته "*تبكيت الروح القدس*" التي يشرح فيها الأمر بمزيد من التفصيل ثم يقول: "... فالذي يتألم هكذا هو في *رحمة عظيمة*، وعلى قدر شدة تألمه تشتد له *التعزية*، *إلى أن يبلغ الفرح وهو في صميم الألم*. والفرح في الألم هو *برهان الروح والقوة*، هو انفجار نور النهار في ظلمة الدنيا وهو مُبدّدها، حيث يبقى الألم في الفرح كما يبقى الليل في النهار، لأن الليل موجود دائما في النهار ولكنه متبدد القوة، مستعد دائما أن يستعيد سلطانه وقوته إن انحسر عنه النهار."

اخترت هذا المثال تحديدا لأننا نجد فيه ـ مرة أخرى ـ هذا التقابل المستحيل بين المتناقضات: الليل والنهار، الألم والفرح، إلخ. هذا التقابل والتناقض هو في الحقيقة إحدى السمات المميزة عموما للكتابات المستيكية أو النسكية الصوفية حين تبلغ أرفع مستوياتها وأعلى درجات السمو والإدراك الروحي. وأعود من ثم بذلك إلى العزيز عبود:


  عبود يصطاد بالماء العكر كالعادة. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لا يا أخي ليس هكذا تورد الإبل. معروف أن كتابات متى المسكين هي *أعمق *الكتابات مطلقا بكل الديوان المسيحي العربي، خاصة الرسائل لأنه كتب معظمها لرهبان مثله، أي ليس فقط للخاصة ولكن لخاصة الخاصة. مع ذلك فهي كالسهل الممتنع بل كالماء السلسبيل ينساب رقراقا عذبا لا يحتاج أي جهد على الإطلاق، فقط بشرط أن تكون مستعدا راغبا بالفهم مخلصا في سبيل ذلك. هذه النية أو العزيمة المخلصة بحد ذاتها تفتح فضاء *القلب *للاستقبال، فيتحقق الإدراك ليس بالعقل فقط ولكن بالقلب أولا. أما بالعقل فقط ـ أي عند قراءة هذه النصوص فكريا أو فلسفيا فحسب ـ فإنها عندئذ صعبة بل تحمل أحيانا بعض المفارقة والتناقض، كما في قوله بالاقتباس المشار إليه: "... في عظمة ذلنا وفي مجد انسحاقنا وفي نصرة فضيحتنا وفي قوة عدمنا"! 

  وحيث أن قراءتك عقلية فحسب، فسوف تحتاج بعض الجهد ومزيدا من القراءة، ولكنك على أي حال ستدرك المقصود في النهاية ولو على مستوى الفكر فقط. أقترح من ثم قراءة *هذا المقــال*، من كتابات أبينا وشيخنا الجليل أيضا عن الألم، كما أقترح مرة أخرى كتاب الرسائل عموما، الجزء الأول، وأعتقد أنه أيضا على الشبكة. 

  ختاما دعنا يا صديقي على الأقل نؤكد ضرورة ألا نخلط ونربط كعادتنا بين *الألم *و*الحزن*، أو الألم والمعاناة أو التعاسة. فالألم لا يعني أبدا الحزن ولا يئول بالضرورة إليه. الحزن الوحيد بالمسيحية هو الحزن على الخطيئة، وكل حزن سوى ذلك خطيئة. أما الألم فحال آخر يختلف كليا وقد يأتي بالعكس مصحوبا بفرح نبيل عميق ينساب داخليا كأنه حميم للقلب يغسل عنه همومه وأتعابه ويمسح بالوقت ذاته خوفه وطمعه ويكسر شوكة صلفه وكبريائه. فمن هنا يولد الفرح، ولو بصيصا، لأن القلب يشعر أنه بالألم رويدا يتضع ويتطهر ويتزكى ويتقدس، يتجدد ويرتفع ويسمو وبالجملة يتهيأ مهبطا لروح القدوس ولسكنى الرب ذاته شمس البر فيه!

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> عبود يصطاد بالماء العكر كالعادة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]الماء العكر بتطلع منه " قراميط " ... وهى وجبة شعبية دسمة 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنا أقريت وأعترفت بأننى مش فاهم ومش قادر أستوعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت تطلب منى جلب بعض الشئ من العاطفة حتى أفهم (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلبت منى أن أُنحى ( عقلى ) أثناء القراءة ...وأستخدم القلب ( العاطفة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس ذلك هو عين المطلوب فى جميع الديانات ..
أن يكون عقلك فى أجازة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يرجع ( كل مؤمن ) يقولك شغل عقلك حتى تعرف الحق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أشغل عقلى ... وألا اشغل عاطفتى ..وألا أشغل الغسالة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... هل أطمع فى شرح هذه العبارة لأن ( ريسيفر قلبى ) لم يلتقط موجة تردادتها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كان العالم لم يسعَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لفرض هذه العقوبات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علينا لكنا فرضناها نحن على أنفسنا، تحديا للعالم ورئيسه،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل تعنى شئ آخر بخلاف السعي نحو الذُل والإنكسار للبشر وتحقير الذات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويعنى أية ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في نصرة فضيحتنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ...فضيحة اية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش يا "ثوثو" .. أسمحى لنا بالجلوس فى ضيافتك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فرصة أفهم ( الفضيحة ) و( أنسحاق المجد ) و( عظمة الذُل ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وياخدهم لية ؟؟:dntknw:*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أليس الألم والذ[FONT=&quot]ُ*​*ل والمسكنة هى عين مطلوبكم ؟*​​
> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس الذل عظمة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والأنسحاق مجداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفضيحة نصرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعدم قوة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




*ده فى حالة واحدة فقط ( التفرقة بينى وبين إلهى المسيح ) 
.
.
مثال
إذا كنت ناوى تفرق بينى وبين إلهى المسيح أو أن  تذلنى 
فيا أهلا بالمذله  تحديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا لرئيس العالم ( إبليس ) لإن حربنا ليس معك بل مع رئيس العالم وليس لشخصك 

فالذل مطلوبى فى حالة واحدة فقط ... إذا كان الحصول على الكرامة هتخلينى اترك إلهى المسيح ​*​
(واحتسب الذل ) كرامـــــــــــــة لأنها من أجل إلهى المسيح​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soso a (18 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا "ثوثو" .. أسمحى لنا بالجلوس فى ضيافتك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فرصة أفهم ( الفضيحة ) و( أنسحاق المجد ) و( عظمة الذُل ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT][/FONT]



ههههههههههههههه
اهلا وسهلا بيكم 
منورييين الموضوع طبعا 
وبالمره نفهم مع بعض 


  [/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (18 ديسمبر 2016)

​ نعم يمكن الشرح بالتأكيد. ولكن في حدود ما تسمح به اللغة ويستوعبه العقل. على سبيل المثال كنتَ قد سألت فيما مضى عن الثالوث وكيف يكون الإله الواحد الأحد ثلاثة بالوقت ذاته؟! هذه قضية شهيرة أعثرت كثيرين، لكن المشكلة هي أنها مسألة تقع *كليا *خارج نطاق العقل. المسيحي رغم ذلك يستعين في العادة بالأمثلة ويأتي بالنماذج التي تساعد على الفهم، حسب إعلان الله ذاته عن ذاته في لغتنا ـ باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. أما حقيقة الله،* في ذاته*، فلا ندركها *ولا يمكن *عقلا إدراكها، إذ هو عندئذ لا واحد حقا ولا ثلاثة ولا يمكن أبدا حصره بأي عدد أو مقياس أو مفهوم أو حتى الإشارة إليه بأية لغة! سبحانه عز وجلّ وتعالى عن كل المتقابلات وكل المتناقضات وكل الثنائيات إجمالا، بينما *يستحيل على العقل الإنساني أي استيعاب أو فهم إلا عبر هذه الثنائيات والمتقابلات دائما: *لا يمكن مثلا أن نفهم الواحد إلا مقابل الكثرة، أو أن ندرك الشر إلا مقابل الخير، أو أن نعرف النور إلا لأننا عرفنا الظلمة، أو أن نفهم التسيير إلا بإدراك التخيير، أو القريب إلا بالبعيد، أو الأعلى إلا بالأدنى... إلخ.
​ لأجل ذلك قلنا سابقا إن الكتاب المقدس، بل *جميع النصوص قاطبة*، بل *اللغة البشرية ذاتها*، كل ذلك "*يشــــير*" فقط إلى الحقيقة، وكل ذلك لا ينتج سوى "نموذجا" أو "*خريطة*" للحقيقة وليس أبدا ذات الحقيقة وعينها. ذات الحقيقة وعينها *تتجاوز حتما فهم العقل واستيعابه، *لأنها تتجاوز هذه المتقابلات الأساسية بالفكر واللغة وهذه الثنائية أو الازدواجية التي لا يفهم العقل إلا بواسطتها.​ 
​ عندما نقول بالتالي إن أمرا ما يحتاج "*القلب*" لأجل إدراكه، لا العقل، فإن هذا لا يعني أبدا أننا نطلب العاطفة أو المشاعر كما فهمت! لا يا أخي، على الإطلاق. لم أطلب منك أبدا أن "تجلب بعض العاطفة" أو أن يكون "عقلك في إجازة" كما تريد "جميع الديانات" حسب تعبيرك. *طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله: *هل النقاوة هنا هي نقاوة المشاعر والعواطف "القلبية" دون المفاهيم والأفكار "العقلية"؟ وهل حين يتوقف العقل حرفيا ـ كما في حالات البله والجنون مثلا ـ هل ينتج عن ذلك حقا أي كشف روحي أو إدراك لأية حقيقة إيمانية أو غير إيمانية؟​ 
من ثم عندما نتحدث عن "القلب" فإننا في الحقيقة نتحدث ما زلنا عن العقل أيضا، لكنه العقل في *مستواه الأعمق*، الذي يتجاوز "*الأفكار*" و"*المفاهيم*" المجردة، لا يستعين بأي "*منطق*" أو "*استدلال*" أو "*تحليل*" وإنما يستعين بـ"*الحدس*" بدلا من كل ذلك ويتحقق له "*الإدراك المباشر*" والمعرفة عبر "*الإلهام*"، أو عبر "*الوحي*"، ومن ثم قد يأتي من روح الله حتى *بالنبوءة *ويرى *المستقبل *وينفذ عميقا فيخترق إلى ما وراء الزمان والمكان وبالجملة يدرك ما لا يستطيع العقل العادي أبدا إدراكه. هذا "*العقل الفائق*" هو ببساطة ما نصطلح عليه *بالقلب*، وهو ـ وهو وحده ـ ما يستطيع به الإنسان "معاينة الله" وراء كل حدود العقل لو أنه تنقى وتطهر وجلا وصفا حتى صار حقا *كالمرآة*، فعندئذ تنعكس فيه صورة شمس الوجود كله ويتجلى بهاء مجد أبي الأنوار على صفحته!​ 
​ ليس لنا إذا أية علاقة هنا بالمشاعر والعواطف كما تطرحها، وإن كانت المشاعر هي "*لغة*" هذا القلب وأول وسائله في التعبير كما أنها اللغة التي بها يتواصل الروح يوميا معنا. بعبارة أخرى: نحن لسنا ضد "*التنوير*" أبدا أو ضد إعمال العقل. بالعكس إن ضعفي شخصيا كنت وما أزال من أكبر الدعاة المدافعين عن العقل بهذا المعنى، وكم كتبنا وكم نشرنا! بل إن كارثة البلاد والعباد ـ فيما أرى ـ هي تغييب العقل بهذا المعنى حتى صرنا إلى ما صرنا إليه بكل أسف، فكيف أطلب ذلك اليوم بنفسي أو أدعو إليه؟​ 
أما وقد دخلنا إلى الروحيات وإلى عالم الرهبان ـ أو المستيكيين أو الصوفيين أو الباطنيين، حسبما تسميهم كل ثقافة ـ فإن طلبي بتقديم القلب على العقل طلب يعني ببساطة الاستعانة بذلك العقل الفائق العميق ـ كما شرحنا ـ لأجل *الإدراك *الحقيقي، بدلا من التمسك بمنطق العقل التقليدي وبأدواته المعروفة، وعلة ذلك أيضا كما أشرنا هي فقط هذه الطبيعة الروحية للأمر والتي دونها على أي حال سائر أدوات العقل ووسائله.
​ * * *​ *
ولو كان العالم لم يسعَ لفرض هذه العقوبات علينا لكنا فرضناها نحن على أنفسنا، تحديا للعالم ورئيسه،*​*
هل تعنى شئ آخر بخلاف السعي نحو الذُل والإنكسار للبشر وتحقير الذات؟*​ 

لا، لا تعني بالضبط ذلك، على الأقل ليس كما تفهمها أنت على الإطلاق، خاصة فيما يتعلق بهذا "الانكسار للبشر"! أي انكسار للبشر؟
​ ما يتحدث عنه شيخنا الجليل هنا شرحته سابقا بعبارتي فكتبت: "إن العالم أيها الأحباء سيبقى ضدكم بغض النظر عن أية صورة قد تأخذها حربه واضطهاده وبغض النظر عن أي مدى يمكن للإجرام أن يبلغه. إن العالم ضدكم لأنكم ببساطة ضده، لأنكم لستم منه ولا تنتمون إليه، بل لقد اخترتم ذلك عمدا حين رفضتم هذا العالم أولا، حسبتموه محض نفاية فوضعتموه تحت أقدامكم وبدلا من كل ما فيه ومَن فيه طلبتم مجد الله وحده! لقد اخترتم ذلك عمدا ـ وأنتم تعرفون الثمن مقدما ومستعدة قلوبكم تماما في كل لحظة لدفعه ـ  حين وُلدتم من جديد فارتفعتم وتقدستم وصرتم لا جنسا آخر يعلو نحو السماء فحسب بل أولاد الله ذاته، هيكل روحه القدوس، إعلان نوره وإشراق شمسه فوق كل الأرض وبين كل الأمم!"​ 
والسيد المسيح ـ يا عبود ـ قد أخبرنا وعلمنا: "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق". نحن نعرف يقينا ونعرف مقدما أن الإنسان لا يمكن أبدا أن يربح الله والعالم معا. إن الإنسان في كل زمان ومكان *إما أن يكون مع العالم*، تحت سلطان الوهم والباطل وتحت خداع رئيس العالم ـ الشيطان ـ بعيدا حتما وبالضرورة عن الله، *أو أن يكون مع الله*، تحت سلطانه وحده، واقفا من ثم في نوره ضد العالم، والعالم ورئيسه واقف أيضا ضده.​ 
الضربات والعقوبات إذا ـ من جهة العالم ـ *حتميـــة *عند المؤمن، وهي تأتي بقدر ما يطلب الله وينكر لأجل ذلك العالم، بما في ذلك حتى نفسه التي بين جنبيه بكل شهواتها ورغباتها وميولها.​ *
ولكن ماذا لو صفت الأحوال أخيرا وراقت الدنيا للإنسان وابتسمت؟ *​ 
هذا لا شك هو غاية المنى عند معظم الناس. لكن الواقفين حقا على باب الله لا يريدون سوى وجهه، الأتقياء الذين أعطاهم الله الحكمة فلا يغفلون أبدا عن مكائد الشيطان ولا يركنون أبدا لباطله، هؤلاء لا يفرحون كالجهال بهذا العالم حين يأتيهم أو بالدنيا حين تصفو لهم، فقط يشكرون الرب ولكن تظل عيونهم كما كانت على بابه عالقة لا تحيد عنه ولا تطلب أبدا سواه.​ 
فأما إذا وصلنا أخيرا إلى الرهبان وإلى شيخ الرهبان، إلى رجل بقيمة وقامة متى المسكين، فقد وصلنا حقا إلى الغاية والمنتهى: هنا نحن لا نكتفي فقط بالحذر من الدنيا والانتباه لما تكيده لنا وراء ابتسامتها، *بل نحن الذين نبادر بالعبوس في وجهها ونحن ـ سخرية من الشيطان ـ الذين نسبق بفرض العقوبة على أنفسنا*، أي بفرض "الألم والذل والمسكنة" بدلا من اللذة التي يعطيها العالم لنا أو العز الذي يشغلنا به أو الكبرياء أو السلطة التي يسبغها علينا. لماذا؟ "*تحديا للعالم ورئيسه*" كما كتب شيخنا، ويضيف ضعفي فأقول: "*تحديا *للعالم ورئيسه، *وتعبيرا *متجددا عن *تمام إخلاصنا* لله وحده، *وإعلانا *باهرا عن *تحــررنا *المطلق الكامل، حتى من قيد رغباتنا وشهواتنا"! نحن ـ على سبيل المثال ـ الذين نوزع ثروتنا على الفقراء فنعود فقراء باختيارنا! نحن الذين نتضع حتى نكاد ننحني، ونحن أولاد الملك.. نحن الذين نخدم حتى الحقراء، ونحن السادة يقينا.. نحن الذين نرأف ونلين وننكسر، ونحن الأقوى مطلقا.. نحن الذين نصوم ونجوع، اختيارا وإن لم يفرض أحد ذلك علينا.. نحن الذين نرتعد ونبكي ونخاف من خطايانا، ونحن الأكثر برا وعفافا بين الجميع قاطبة! (وبالطبع يغيب حتى هذا الوعي نفسه عنا، فنحن لا نفكر أبدا أننا مثلا "السادة" أو "الأكثر برا" أو غير ذلك، وإلا وقعنا بفخ أو حتى بتناقض أكبر، كأن "نفتخر" مثلا بـ"تواضعنا". هذا من ثم فقط شرح من الخارج لبيان المقصود وكيف أننا ـ *تحديا للعالم ورئيسه *ـ نختار أن نذهب عمدا إلى الطرف النقيض لما نحن عليه حقا).​ *
فهكذا ولأجل كل ذلك:*​ *
**إن المجد الذي نسير نحوه هو هو في صميم الألم والذل والمسكنة التي فرضها العالم علينا... ولو كان العالم لم يسعَ لفرض هذه العقوبات علينا لكنا فرضناها نحن على أنفسنا، تحديا للعالم ورئيسه*​ 
في النهاية هذا بالأحرى "طموح" أكثر منه "وصية"، وطلب للكمال المسيحي المعروف (كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل). كذلك لا يجدر أبدا أن نتناول هذه المعاني الفائقة السامية بمفاهيم العالم أو حسب أفكاره وقياساته وإلا تصورنا ـ كما حدث معك مثلا أو ربما حتى مع إيريني نفسها ـ أن المسيحية تطلب الخنوع لذاته، أو تحض على الذل أو الانكسار وكأن ذلك نفسه الغاية وعلامة التقوى ودليل النمو الروحي. هذا حقا هو التطرف لو كان الأمر كذلك، بل أراه في الحقيقة حمقا وغباء. لو أن إنكار الذات لأجل إثبات الله اقتضى في ظرف ما بالعكس كبرياء المؤمن، *أصبح عندئذ الكبرياء هو الوصية ووجب على المؤمن عندئذ بالعكس أن يتشامخ ويرتفع ويزأر كالأسد. *هذه مسألة لا جدال فيها، لأنها مما يُدرك بداهة وعقلا، بالضبط كالمحبة التي تحنو وترفق وتلين عموما ولكنها أيضا قد *تقسو *إذا اقتضي الظرف ذلك ـ كما في حالة الطفل الذي تؤدبه أمه مثلا ـ ففي مثل هذا الظرف تصبح *القسوة بالعكس هي نفسها تعبير المحبة وبرهانها.

*​ * * *​ 
أطلت كثيرا ولكن الجزء الأخير على أي حال ـ "نصرة فضيحتنا" ـ هو من الثنائيات والمتقابلات التي كتبت عنها بالمقدمة. هذا الجزء (عظمة ذلنا، مجد انسحاقنا، قوة عدمنا، نصرة فضيحتنا) كان الغاية والقمة في الرسالة الأصلية، وهو لا يؤخذ أبدا حرفيا وإنما رمزيا ومجازيا. أي أنه لا توجد بالطبع أية "فضيحة" محددة نتحدث عنها هنا، خاصة بالمعنى الدارج لكلمة "فضيحة"، وإنما المقصود هو معنى "الفضح" عموما، القريب من معنى "*العار*" مثلا، كما في قولنا إن الصليب علامة "عار" صارت بالمسيح شارة مجد ورمز انتصار.​ 
من ناحية أخرى تذكر: إن هذا كله هو فقط *نصف الحقيقة*! وسط كل هذا "الألم والذل والمسكنة"، ناهيك عن معاني الفضح والعار والانكسار والانسحاق، يعلمنا حامي الإيمان قديسنا العظيم *أثناسيوس الرسولي *أن "الإله صار إنسانا لأجل أن يصير الإنسان إلها"! يعلمنا أننا "*نتــأله*"، حقيقة لا مجازا، أو على الأقل "*نتقدس*" كما باللاهوت الغربي، ناهيك عما يعلمنا الكتاب نفسه عن البنوة و"*الإنسان الجديد*" والأمة المقدسة والجنس المختار وعن سلطان "*أولاد الله*" نور العالم الذين صاروا آنية للنعمة وهيكلا لروح العليّ القدوس!​ 
بعبارة أخرى: نحن ـ فيما يبدو ـ نعيش في السفح والقمة في آن معا ونتراوح طوال الوقت بين طرفي تناقض صارخ! بل إن التناقض يبدو موقفا أصيلا وشاملا في المسيحية! ولكن ليس ثم تناقض حقا إلا لأن العقل ـ كما أشرنا ـ لا يفكر إلا بهذه الطريقة الازدواجية ولا يدرك أي شيء إلا عبر التقابل والتناقض والمقارنة. *ليس ثم تناقض مطلقا إلا لأننا تتناول كل هذه الأمور بالعقل فقط. *من ثم أرجو ألا تأخذ اليوم طرفا واحدا كالفضح مثلا أو العار ـ  أو حتى بالعكس كالقداسة أو التأله ـ ثم تظن أنك هكذا أدركت كنه الأمر أو بلغت "*الحقيقة المسيحية*". *إنها بالأحرى رحلة مجيدة، مسيرة حج مقدس، يسعى فيها المرء نحو النور بعقله وقلبه معا، بل بجسده وبكل جوارحه.* تذكر على الأقل ختاما أن العقل وحده بكل حال لا يمكنه أبدا بلوغ أية حقيقة، ولا حتى حقيقة الإنسان نفسه وماهيته، فكم بالحري عجزه أمام الحقائق الإلهية!​ 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الواحد محتار يصدق مين ويكذب مين
> بقينا بجد تايهين النظام السبب بشرطته
> ولا الارهابين ولا الاخوان ولا مؤمراه خارجيه
> على راى هيلانه فى كل الاحوال احنا الضحيه


*
صدقى 
انك مسيحية ودمك حلال وملكيش ديه هههههههه  ماتزعليش انا زيك  وطالما علشان خاطر (إيمانا بربنا فيبقى شرف ومجد لنا ) بالغيظة فى ابليس 



وكذبى 
اى حد يقولك انك مواطنة مصرية وليكى حقوق ... حتى لو دخل الكاتدرائية وهناكى بالعيد :hlp: الراجل معذور يا ستى  ميقدرش leasantr... الإسلام حيطه سد بينه وبينا ( قصدى بينه وبين المحبة والعدل والصدق )*


----------



## خادم البتول (19 ديسمبر 2016)

عذرا يا أخوتي، كنت في عجلة شديدة جدا، أحمل رسالة طويلة جدا... فضلا سامحوني لتأخري في هذه الإضافة: 

*سوسو:* أشكرك يا أختي الجميلة على الاستضافة. صدقيني إن ضعفي أيضا يريد الفهم، بل لا أعتقد أبدا أنني أهل لشرح متى المسكين. لو كنت أعرف أن عبود سيفعل ما فعل ما جئت أبدا بهذا الاقتباس من البداية. يعني كما يقول حليم "من تحت الماء": لو أني أعلم خاتمتي ما كنت بدأت! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الأب متى المسكين بالذات ـ فيما يتعلق بمسألة الشرح ـ وضع لنا بالفعل المثال وجعل المهمة صعبة على كل من جاءوا بعده. ذلك أنه أراد ذات يوم أن يشرح إنجيل يوحنا، وأنت تعرفين خصوصية يوحنا وتفرده. قرر شيخنا بالتالي أن يستعد أولا وألا يكتب حرفا قبل أن يدرك *عقل يوحنا وقلبه *وأن يتمثله تماما بل يتماهى معه، وهكذا فقط يستطيع شرحه! ولكن كم استغرق الأمر حقا بسبب ذلك؟ كانت نتيجة هذا القرار أن متى المسكين ظل صامتا "يستعد" لشرح يوحنا لمدة *عشرين *عاما متواصلة! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أخيرا بمشيئة الرب كتب الرجل، فلما كتب جاءت "المقدمة" وحدها في 400 صفحة على ما أذكر! 

يعني احنا نروح فين بس في الناس دي يا سوسو؟ منذ عرفت هذه القصة وأنا في الحقيقة لا أشرح أبدا لأي أحد وصرت أهاب الشرح خاصة شرح "الكبار"، ناهيك عن الكتاب المقدس. أرجو من ثم أن يسامحني أبي الجليل فقد خالفت مثاله ودرسه، ضعفي بالتأكيد لم أتمثله قبل شرحه أو أدرك أبدا شواهق عقله وقلبه، وهيهات أن أدرك أو حتى أن أقترب من هذه القامة!  


*الملكة هيلانة:* صديقتي الجميلة أهلا بك. قرأت مرة أخرى رسالتك وأعتقد أنني أفهمك وحسبما فهمت *أتفق تماما معك *(بل أتعلم منك، بكل تأكيد). أشكرك على مشاركتك، كما أشكرك لأنها لفتت نظري إلى أنني لم أشرح تماما "نصرة الفضيحة" وبقية هذه الثنائيات. كان همي هو أولا إزالة اللبس، لأنه لا "فضيحة" حقا ولكن المقصود هو معنى الفضح والعار كما ذكرت. ثم ضاق الوقت فيما يبدو وطالت الرسالة كثيرا فكان حتما الختام.

على أي حال ـ *يا أستاذ عبود *ـ إضافة لكل ما كتب ضعفي أرجو أن تأخذ بقية الشرح من رسائل الملكة. أضع ذلك الآن مرة أخرى حسب لغتي وصياغتي، وحسبما فهمت منها، فأقول: إن كل ما هو سلبي بهذا النص (الذل، الفضح، إلخ) إنما هو لأجل مجد الله، ولأن الله هو مطلوبنا فقد نالت كل هذه المعاني شرفها من شرف المطلوب، حتى وإن كانت في نظر العالم ذلا أو فضحا أو عارا. أي كما نقول مثلا إن "العبودية" لله "تحرر"، كذلك يتوسل هنا معلمنا الجليل "أن نبقى كما نحن قائمين في عظمة ذلنا وفي مجد انسحاقنا وفي نصرة فضيحتنا وفي قوة عدمنا." نعم، إنه ذل وانسحاق وفضح وعدم، غير أن ذلك كله لله وفي الله، فمن ثم نال ذلك كله من شرف المطلوب علوا وسموا واكتسب من قرب المحبوب جمالا وجلالا وصار *بالعكس عظمة ومجدا ونصرة وقوة!*

أضيف إلى ذلك أن هناك معنى أعمق، مسيحي خالص، يقصده شيخنا أيضا، وهو علة قوله "لا كأننا نتلذذ بالألم في حد ذاته، بل متلذذين في شركة ألم ابن الله الكلي المجد". لن أطرح هذا الآن حتى لا نطيل مرة أخرى، خاصة أنه معنى عميق نوعا. فقط أقتبس في عجالة ما كتب راهبنا الكبير في رسائل أخرى. يقول على سبيل المثال في إحداها: "... ففي أية لحظة يرتاح فيها الإنسان تحت الصليب يستعلن شخص المسيح داخليا في الحال، *وبقدر مسرة الاحتمال يكون وضوح الرؤية التي ينكشف فيها نور وجود المسيح في القلب.*" في موضع آخر يكتب: "*الشركة مع المسيح لا يمكن أن تذاق إلا في الصليب، *لا كتأمل وإنما كتألم."

بهذا نكون قد غطينا الأمر تماما فيما أعتقد. أعتذر عن الإطالة وأشكر الملكة هيلانة مرة أخرى على مشاركتها معنا وأرجو بالطبع يا صديقي ألا تتردد بأي سؤال ـ أجيبك بمشيئة الله خاصة إذا كان سؤالك عن أية فكرة من أفكاري الخاصة. عدا ذلك أفضّل أن تجيبك الملكة أو أيمونديد أو إليكتريك أو الكرمة أو أيّ من أخوتنا هنا الأكثر معرفة وتأهلا لذلك. حتى نلتقي. 


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> في النهاية هذا بالأحرى "طموح" أكثر منه "وصية"، وطلب للكمال المسيحي المعروف (كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل). كذلك لا يجدر أبدا أن نتناول هذه المعاني الفائقة السامية بمفاهيم العالم أو حسب أفكاره وقياساته وإلا تصورنا ـ كما حدث معك مثلا أو ربما حتى مع إيريني نفسها ـ أن المسيحية تطلب الخنوع لذاته، أو تحض على الذل أو الانكسار وكأن ذلك نفسه الغاية وعلامة التقوى ودليل النمو الروحي. هذا حقا هو التطرف لو كان الأمر كذلك، بل أراه في الحقيقة حمقا وغباء. لو أن إنكار الذات لأجل إثبات الله اقتضى في ظرف ما بالعكس كبرياء المؤمن، *أصبح عندئذ الكبرياء هو الوصية ووجب على المؤمن عندئذ بالعكس أن يتشامخ ويرتفع ويزأر كالأسد.
> هذه مسألة لا جدال فيها، لأنها مما يُدرك بداهة وعقلا*،​


 *[FONT=&quot]كلام متناقض ومن المستحيل أستنباطه  من خلال النص ولا سياقه ولا حتى معناه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد من كلام – الشيخ الجليل – ما يُدعم و يسند تحليلك هذا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد دليل يوحد الله بيتكلم عن الكبرياء والشموخ والزأر كالأسد[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]لا دليل يقف على قدميه ولآ حتى برِجل خشب أو عُكاز  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يُدرك – مع مثل هذه الأقاويل – [FONT=&quot]لآ [/FONT]بداهة ولا عقلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ما علينا ...خلينا فى الأهم ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]هنا مربط الفرس ..*​​


خادم البتول قال:


> فأما إذا وصلنا أخيرا إلى الرهبان وإلى شيخ الرهبان، إلى رجل بقيمة وقامة متى المسكين، *فقد وصلنا حقا إلى الغاية والمنتهى:*​


 *[FONT=&quot]" مارينا " و " فيرونيا فهيم فهمى " ... 21 سنة و 19 سنة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بنتين زى القمر وفى عمر الزهور ...أتفّجّروا ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شفت أمهم وهى مرمية بين التابوتين متشبثة بيهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلبي وجعني .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قلبى اللى عايزنى أفتحه علشان أستقبل كلمات واحد هرب من العالم الى البرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مؤمناً بأن هذا هو قمة الأخلاص لله والأيمان به ودحر العالم المتربص بكل مؤمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثم راح يطلب من الناس بفرضها على أنفسهم كما فرضها هو على نفسه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يجد من يروج لها على أنها قمة الأيمان وحقيقة المسيحية وطلب الكمال ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل رأيت أم " مارينا " و "فيرونيا"  وهى مرمية بين التابوتين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يصلح معها أقوال شيخك الجليل الراهب الذى لم يقدم للبشرية سوى رسائله الفلسفية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل جرب شيخك الجليل ومن ورائه أصدقائه الرهبان لوعة فقد ( عروستين ) فى ثانية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيجرب أزاى وهو أصلاً مش ( أب ) ...أب حقيقى ..مش أب مجازي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] هيجرب أزاى وهو لا أتجوز ولا خلف ولا يعرف يعنى أية ذرية ويعنى أية فلذة كبد ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
كيف تريد من أمهم أن تستمع لعظة صادرة من شخص ميعرفش يعنى أية أمومة ويعنى أية أبوة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لو كان على شيخك الجليل وأقواله ( المجازية ) العظيمة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعتب عليها ممارستها للحياة الطبيعية وأنها أتجوزت وخلفت أصلاً ..!!!!

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أعطنى من أقوال شيخك الجليل .. ما يحض هذه المرأة على الثورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والوقوف أمام كل ظالم رافضة للظلم والطغيان [/FONT]*​ ​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ده فى حالة واحدة فقط ( التفرقة بينى وبين إلهى المسيح )
> .
> ​*​ (واحتسب الذل ) كرامـــــــــــــة لأنها من أجل إلهى المسيح​


 *[FONT=&quot]أومال هما بيعملوا أية يا " هيلانة " ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيعزموكم على كباية شاي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغرض أنك تخافى وترهبي .. ومتهوبيش ناحية الكنيسة الا خايفة ومرعوبة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2016)

*خادم البتول 

من حقى أشوف القديس متى المسكين متطرف فى فكره 

و كون إنى قولت متطرف مش معناه إنه مش قديس 

هو متطرف فعلا (دا رأيى فى فلسفته)

*


----------



## خادم البتول (19 ديسمبر 2016)

بنفس المنطق كيف أطلب من أم مارينا أن "*تحب أعداءها*" مثلا؟ هذا هو المسيح نفسه هذه المرة! دعك إذاً من "شيخي الجليل" لأن ما تستنكره هنا أكبر من شيخي وأعم وأشمل من كل ما قال. إن شيخي في النهاية ليس سوى عازف واحد في أوركسترا المسيح، مجرد نغمة في سيمفونيته، ولو أنك حقا تتعجب مما يقول شيخي فكم بالحريّ يكون عجبك عندما تقرأ غيره ممن خاضوا عميقا في هذا البحر، كالشيخ الروحاني مثلا؟

فلا يا سيدي، أفكار شيخي الجليل تنبع مباشرة من الكتاب المقدس لا من كونه كان راهبا "هاربا من العالم" حسب تعبيرك، أو فيلسوفا منفصلا عن الواقع، أو لأنه لم يكن يعرف معاني الأبوة ومشاعر البنين والبنات فلذات الكبد! ولو افترضنا أن كل ذلك كان حقا فيه فما القول إذاً في السيد ذاته، الذي قال ـ دون تحفظ أو قيد أو شرط ـ "أحبوا أعداءكم"؟ هل ترى ذلك مناسبا لأم مارينا؟ هذه ليست فلسفة المسكين وإنما موعظة الجبل. وتلك وصية واضحة صريحة مُلزمة، نطق بها الفم المبارك مباشرة! من ثم بنفس المنطق: كيف تطلب أو حتى "تقترح" على أم مارينا ـ مجرد اقتراح ـ أن تحب عدوا قتل للتو بناتها؟

غير أن أحدا بالطبع لا يفعل ذلك إلا إذا كان مغفلا أحمقا! وهل أحب كل المسيحيين أعداءهم حتى لم يبق سوى أم مارينا كي نذهب إليها بالتحديد، في هذا الظرف بالتحديد، نسألها محبة داعش، مثلا، أو الصلاة لأجل الأخوان؟ 

بناؤك الدرامي إذاً لهذا المشهد على هذا النحو ـ وضعك فاجعة أم مارينا في مقابلة صارخة مع طموح الكمال المسيحي في فكر متى المسكين ـ بناء مُضلل، لا يساعدك أبدا على الفهم أو يساعدنا على الشرح. ضع من ثم جانباً كل الفواجع والمذابح وكل الاستثناءات والشذوذ، ولو مؤقتا، لكي تحقق أولا الفهم الموضوعي الهادئ في ضوء الواقع الطبيعي واليومي، بعيدا عن الآلام والتحيزات والانفعالات. 





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أعطنى من أقوال شيخك الجليل .. ما يحض هذه المرأة على الثورة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والوقوف أمام كل ظالم رافضة للظلم والطغيان *​​


​

أعطني أنت من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ما يقوم بذلك! مرة أخرى إن قضيتنا هنا ليست أبدا قضية مفكر أو راهب أو أي شخص بعينه وإنما هي المنهج والسلوك والأخلاقيات المسيحية كلها. علاوة على ذلك فإن فهم المسيحي لقضايا الظلم والطغيان والشر عموما يختلف عن فهم العالم، من ثم فحربه ضد الشر أو ثورته عليه قد تستعين بأسلحة تختلف كليا عن أسلحة العالم. يقول *لسان العطر *على سبيل المثال: "*لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير*"! أي أن "الغلبة" ما زالت هدفا، الحرب ما زالت قائمة، وتقديم الخير لا يعني انتهاء الصراع وإنما بالعكس يعني احتدامه! تقديم الخير، بعبارة أخرى، لا يعني أبدا قبول الشر أو الاستسلام له أو الخضوع أمامه، وإنما هو بالعكس *السلاح الوحيد *الذي يمكنه هزيمة الشر! وهل نار تطفئ النار، أم يطفئها الماء؟ وهل ظلمة تبدد الظلمة، أم يبددها النور ولو كان نور شمعة؟ بالمثل هل شر يغلب الشر، أم فقط الخير هو الذي يغلب الشر حقا؟

*وعمليا*: فقد أعلنت أمريكا أقوى جيوش الأرض الحرب الشاملة على الإرهاب بعد أحداث سبتمبر الشهيرة، ولكن ماذا حدث حقا بعالمنا بعد عقد كامل من هذه الحرب؟ لقد زاد بالعكس الإرهاب بل تضاعف! لماذا؟ لأننا ببساطة حاربناه بنفس سلاحه، قاومناه بالنار والبارود والدم، وضربناه بالشر كما يضربنا! ولكن هكذا تحديدا غلب الإرهاب حتى أقوى الجيوش! تصورنا أننا كنا نحاربه بينما كنا بالعكس نمنحه من كراهيتنا وقودا ونعطيه ـ بمجرد الحرب عليه ـ قوة فوق قوة وأرضا فوق أرض ودافعا فوق دافع!

هكذا، وبناء على كل ما سبق، يتضح سبب الخلاف الرئيسي ولماذا يحدث الخلط أحيانا: رغم أننا قد نتفق ابتداء على حقيقة الظلم والطغيان والاضطهاد وغيرها، سيان على المستوى العام أو الشخصي، رغم ذلك فإننا نختلف عادة حول أسلوب الحرب والثورة ومنهج المقاومة بوجه عام. حتى لو اتفقنا على لزوم الثورة، مثلا، فقد تريد أنت بمنطق العالم أن تكون ثورة مادية تقليدية، بينما لابد في تقديري أن تكون ثورة الإنسان روحية أولا، تبدأ وتنمو وتشتعل داخله بالأحرى لا خارجه. 


لكن هذه كلها على أي حال قضايا تخرج عن النطاق اللاهوتي والروحي الذي كان يتحرك فيه ويكتب منه شيخنا الراهب الكبير. علاوة على ذلك ـ *والحديث لإيريني أيضا *معك ـ فإنني هنا ليس للدفاع أبدا عن متى المسكين يا أخوتي أو عن غيره. جئت فقط لشرح اقتباس بدا عسيرا عليك فهمه، وقد كنت صاحب الاقتباس. أما وقد انتهى شرحي فقد انتهى أيضا دوري ولا أعتقد أن بنا حاجة حقا لأي نقاش ـ إلا لو كانت هناك نقطة خلاف محددة. وعليه اقبل الرجل أو ارفضه، أحببه أو اكرهه، كلاكما أيها الأحباء حر بالطبع في رأيه، ليس هذا أبدا شأني وليس مما يزعجني على الإطلاق. تحياتي في الختام ومحبتي. 


​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> بناؤك الدرامي إذاً لهذا المشهد على هذا النحو ـ وضعك فاجعة أم مارينا في مقابلة صارخة مع *طموح الكمال المسيحي* في فكر متى المسكين ـ بناء مُضلل، لا يساعدك أبدا على الفهم أو يساعدنا على الشرح.​


 *[FONT=&quot]لكى تصل الى الكمال المسيحي ...عليك أن تُمتحن بالتجارب الحقيقية وتندعك فى الحياة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أن تهرب من العالم وتلجأ الى صومعة تتعبد فيها وتصوم  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأى كمال هذا الذى تنشد ؟!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم تخرج من صومعتك التى أختبأت فيها لتُعلن للناس : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كان العالم لم يسعَ لفرض هذه العقوبات علينا لكنا فرضناها نحن على أنفسنا، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحديا للعالم ورئيسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أى عالم هذا الذى تحديته ... وأى رئيس وقفت فى وجهه ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تهرب من ملذات الحياة فحسب ... ولكنك أيضاً هربت من منغصاتها وآلآمها وشدائدها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عندما تقتحم معارك الحياة بشجاعة وقوة تحمل وصبر على المكاره والشرور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا فقط نستطيع ان نصل الى قول السيد المسيح ( أحبوا أعداءكم – باركوا لاعنيكم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا كله بعد أن تختبر ظلم العداء وقسوة اللعن من الناس وفقد الأحباء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكمال المسيحى لا يُطلب ولا يُدار من داخل المغارات والصوامع والأديرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمثل الدارج بيقول ( اللى ع البر عويِّم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وصلتنى رؤيتك للموضوع وفكرته وأشكرك على الشرح وعلى وقتك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2016)

رائع. أشكرك بدوري أيضا على السؤال وعلى الحوار عموما. أما تحفظاتك ـ خاصة بهذه الرسالة الأخيرة ـ فهي أيضا لا تتعلق فيما أرى بالأب متى المسكين تحديدا بقدر ما تتعلق بالرهبنة والحياة الرهبانية بوجه عام. ولكن هل مشكلتك حقا هي أنه راهب؟ ماذا عن "*الفكر*" نفسه، بغض النظر عن المفكر وعن حاله وهيئته؟ يعني هل تقبل هذا الفكر إذا جاء مثلا من كاتب مسيحي علماني متزوج ويعول؟  على أي حال ليكن يا عبود، لا داعي بالطبع للرد. أيّا ما كان موقفك فأنا ـ كما قلت بالفعل ـ لست في مقام الدفاع أبدا عن الرجل. 

أما "فهمك" للرهبنة وحياة الرهبان فهو بالطبع مغلوط، كما هو متوقع. ولكن حيث أن هذه مسألة تقع خارج موضوعنا أكتفي هنا فقط بالقول إن الرهبنة "*موقف عقلي*" قبل أن تكون عزلة مكانية. علاوة على ذلك فإن المسيح لا يغيب أبدا عن الناس وعن عالم الناس وأحزان الناس. من ثم فطلاب المسيح ـ والرهبان طليعتهم ـ مع المسيح لا يغيبون أبدا عن الناس وعن عالم الناس وأحزان الناس. *المسيح نفسه ضمانة ذلك*، حتى لو كان الراهب مختفيا بباطن جبل أو بأعماق الصحراء!

أيضا لو أن الرهبان حقا جماعة "هربت" من التجارب والشدائد والآلام و"نجت" من العالم ومآسيه ومظالمه ومن شروره وأحزانه وفخاخه... لو أن هذا هو فعلا حالهم، *فلماذا لا يفعل الجميع ببساطة مثلهم؟ لماذا يختار الناس الشقاء بالعالم؟ لماذا لا نذهب جميعا ـ ولو حتى مع زوجاتنا ـ إلى سكون الصحراء وزرقة السماء كي "نستمتع" في عزلتنا بهذا "الكمال المسيحي" الذي يحدثنا عنه الرهبان؟ لماذا لا يفعل حتى المسلمون أنفسهم ذلك ويختارون أسلوب حياة يشبه أسلوب الرهبان أو على الأقل الزهاد من الصوفيين؟
*
ببساطة لأننا يا صديقي *لا نستطيع*! إننا نحتمل *كل شرور العالم ومآسيه وفواجعه *التي تتحدث عنها ولكننا لا نحتمل أبدا الخروج من العالم! الخروج من العالم ما زال رغم كل شيء هو "*المصيبة الأعظم*" بالنسبة للنفس البشرية!

إذاً ـ من حيث المبدأ، قبل حتى أن نعرض لسائر تجارب الرهبان وشدائدهم، أو لاتصال قلوبهم المستمر روحيا معنا وعدم انعزالهم أبدا عنا ـ مجرد القرار أن يكون المرء راهبا، مجرد التحول إلى الرهبنة، هو بحد ذاته بطولة، بحد ذاته بسالة، وبحد ذاته شدة من أقوى الشدائد ـ ولو كانت إرادية ـ حتى أن قلة قليلة جدا بين الملايين هي التي تستطيع حقا أن تجتازها!


أكتفي على أي حال بهذا القدر. فقط تمهل يا أخي وتأمل وتفكر ولا تبتذل عقلك الثمين في الكلاشيهات المعروفة المحفوظة، سواء عن الرهبان أو غيرهم. أشكرك صديقي المشاكس مرة أخرى، أصلي لأجل سلامك وسلام الجميع وإلى لقاء. 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> أيضا لو أن الرهبان حقا جماعة "هربت" من التجارب والشدائد والآلام و"نجت" من العالم ومآسيه ومظالمه ومن شروره وأحزانه وفخاخه... لو أن هذا هو فعلا حالهم، *فلماذا لا يفعل الجميع ببساطة مثلهم؟
> لماذا يختار الناس الشقاء بالعالم؟*​



*[FONT=&quot]لأننا لسنا فى رحلة سفاري .. بل فى رحلة حياة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الناس لا تختار الشقاء فى العالم *​*[FONT=&quot]... بل الشقاء هو من يختارهم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننا مسئولون عن إعمار هذه الأرض التى مهدها لنا الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولم يخلق الله دواب الأرض وجعل آدم وذريته يتسلطون عليها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل رحلة سفاري ترفيهية للأستمتاع والأستلقاء على أقفيتنا نتأمل بدائع الكون ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و لم يخلق الله العالم كى يهرب منه الأنسان .. لأنه قدره المُقدر عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعليه أن يخوضه  زى مابيقولوا ( دة صليبك ولازم تشيله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعن أى صليب يُحدثوننا أذاً ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو أن الخروج من العالم – فى حد ذاته – هو المصيبة الأعظم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى المصيبة الأعظم منه هو ولادتنا فيه بلا أدنى أختيارات منا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو لم نختبر الحياة ... ما كانت لتعاليم السيد المسيح أى معنى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تدخلنا فى تجربة .. ولكن نجنا من الشرير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعن أية تجارب يتحدث هنا .. ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عن تجربة مُعترك الحياة .. أم تجربة الأختباء داخل مغارات وكهوف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
من حقك أن ترى الرهبنة بطولة عظيمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حق ملايين البشر غيرك أن لا يراها كذلك .. بل هناك من يراها بدعة من البدع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومن حقك الأعتقاد بأن رؤيتك أنت هى عين التأمل والفكر والسمو الروحاني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولكن ليس من حقك أن تصف رؤية غيرك بأنها مُبتذلة و أكلشيهات معروفة ومحفوظة ![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2016)

لا يا أخي أبدا لم أتهم رؤيتك بالابتذال. فقط أقول إن تكرار المحفوظ والمعروف ـ إذا كان العقل ثمينا، أي نجيبا نبيها ـ هو ابتذال لهذا العقل وإهدار لقدراته وإمكاناته. كان هذا بالأحرى مديحا لا استهجانا. 

كل ما تقول *يبـــــدو *سليما منطقيا متماسكا، لكن ذلك هو فقط *ظاهر *الأمور، وقد عرفنا ـ حتى من العلم الحديث نفسه ليس فقط من الدين أو الفلسفة ـ أن الظاهر عادة غير دقيق، أو غير صحيح، أو حتى نقيض الحق تماما في بعض الأحيان! أما إذا أردت الحقيقة فالحقيقة بالعكس قد تتعارض مع دليل العقل والمنطق! بل "الحقيقة أغرب من الخيال" حرفيا! ومرة أخرى هذا ما يقول العلم المادي التجريبي نفسه لا ما تقول فلسفة الصوامع أو مدائح الدراويش. على سبيل المثال بعد أن كشفت فيزياء الكوانتم عن نفسها وأخبرتنا ما هو هذا العالم حقا وكيف يدور، أصاب الجميع *ذهول *لم نفق منه حتى اليوم! العملاق *بوهــر* نفسه على سبيل المثال، غريم أينشتين وأول من علمنا جميعا ما هي الذرة، قال بالنص في عبارة شهيرة: "إذا لم تشعر *بالصدمة العميقة *أمام فيزياء الكوانتم، إذاً أنت لم تفهم بعد فيزياء الكوانتم!" أما *فينمــان* فذهب حتى أبعد من ذلك وجعل الجميع يضحكون وسط ذهولهم: "*لا أحد يفهم *فيزياء الكوانتم"!

فإذا كان هذا هو حجم الكشف بالماديات فكم بالحري يكون بالروحيات! إن ما نتحدث عنه هنا يا سيدي لا يقل عجبا أو إبهارا أو تحديا، بل إنه بالعكس يزيد! من ثم مشكلتك الأولى والأكبر ـ صدق أو لا تصدق ـ هي بالعكس *هذا المنطق نفسه وهذا التماسك *الذي تملكه رؤيتك والذي يجعلك من ثم أكثر التصاقا وتشبثا بها ـ بالضبط كالقدماء الذين تأكد لديهم *بدليل الحواس وحتى بالمنطق نفسه* أن الأرض مستوية مسطحة!


علاوة على ذلك فإنها معرفة *عقلية*، مثل كل معرفة، *وهذا هو بحد ذاته الحجاب!* المثال الذي نستخدمه لذلك، خاصة فيما يتعلق بمعرفة الله والوصول إليه، هو مثال *صورة الشمس: *معرفة العقل تشبه ببساطة لوحة للشمس تضعها فوق النافذة. أنت تنظر من ثم إلى اللوحة فتعتقد أنك حقا تنظر إلى الشمس وتعرفها، بل ربما حتى تأتينا هنا لتشرحها لنا وتكتب عنها. ولكن شتان بين "*معرفة الشمس*" حسب هذه الصورة التي رسمها العقل، وبين "*خبرة الشمس*" ذاتها، الخبرة المباشرة نفسها حين تنفتح النافذة فتغرق في الضوء وتغمرك الأشعة ويسري في أوصالك الدفء!

فهكذا معرفة الله وهكذا عموما يكون إدراك الحقيقة: *شتان بين معرفة العقل لله عبر الفكر واللغة والصور والخرائط والاستدلال والمنطق، وبين "خبرة الله" ذاتها، الخبرة المباشرة بالنور، *بعيدا عن كل الصور وكل الرموز وكل اللغات! 


*فما المشكلة إذاً ـ لديك ولدينا ولدي الإنسان عموما؟
*
المشكلة أن لوحة الشمس "*فوق*" النافذة، وبالتالي فهي نفسها التي تحجب النور وتمنع الحقيقة! إن المعرفة العقلية نفسها *هي ذاتها حجابك*، وهي ذاتها أول ما يمنع عنك الإدراك والكشف! من ثم لابد من رفع هذه اللوحة أولا كي يدخل النور ويتحقق *إدراك الخبرة المباشرة.* لابد أن تتنازل أولا عن* كل ما تفكر وتعتقد وتعرف عقلا، أن تعود بالأحرى طفلا، وعندئذ فقط تدخل ملكوت الله أخيرا ـ *عندئذ فقط تنفتح نافذتك وتدخل إلى الخبرة المباشرة قلبا وروحا!

* * *​
دعك إذاً يا صديقي من الرهبنة والرهبان فذاك مجرد فرع من شجرة. لا تتوسل بمنطق العالم ـ الذي لا تعرف شيئا عنه، ولا حتى علميا وماديا ـ ثم تأخذني هكذا بجولة كهذه تبطش فيها تقريبا بكل شيء في الطريق، كأنك "فيل في المعرض الصيني" كما يقول المثل بالغرب، من "الشقاء في العالم" إلى "الولادة بلا اختيار" ومن "إعمار الأرض" إلى "لا تدخلنا في تجربة"! أنت لا قِـبَـل لك أبدا بهذه الأمور يا سيدي، صدقني أنا أعرف ما أقول، ناهيك عن أن هذا أصلا لم يكن موضوعنا! ولقد كان بالإمكان أن أرد عليك فقرة فقرة، بل سطرا سطرا، ولكني فضلت بدلا من ذلك أن أعطيك هذه المرة أساسا عاما وتحديدا واضحا لمشكلتك الأولى هنا حسبما أراها، فيما يتعلق بالإيمان عامة وبكل هذه القضايا ليس فقط بمبحث الرهبنة والرهبان. يا أخي خير الكلام ما قل ودل: *لا معنى لكل هذه الحوارات أبدا، ولا جدوى، ما لم تكن باحثا طالبا متواضعا مخلصا بل مطلق الإخلاص للحق ولله، مستعدا في سبيل الحقيقة للتنازل تماما عن كل شيء ـ عن كل هذا الفكر، عن كل هذه المعرفة، بل حتى عن كل هذا المنطق!*

أستأذنك ـ إن كان ما يزال هناك أي رد أو تعليق ـ في الغياب بضعة أيام، فتحياتي في الختام وعلى المحبة نلتقي. 


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> *لا معنى لكل هذه الحوارات أبدا، ولا جدوى، ما لم تكن باحثا طالبا متواضعا مخلصا بل مطلق الإخلاص للحق ولله، مستعدا في سبيل الحقيقة للتنازل تماما عن كل شيء ـ عن كل هذا الفكر، عن كل هذه المعرفة، بل حتى عن كل هذا المنطق!*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]حاضر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هعمل تنازل فى الشهر العقارى 
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبدة (3 يناير 2017)

فكره الاديان هى فكره شيطانيه ليس عند الله اديان لما تسمع احد يحلف ويقول وحياة من عمل الاديان او فرق الاديان من من الذى عمل وفرق بين الناس ليس الله عمل الله هو الايمان بالايمان فى عهدية القديم والجديد ولما تجسد الرب لم يعلن ان القديم دين والجديد بل اعلن انه جاء لايكمل الايمان طبعا كلامه واضح جدا نحن نومن بالعهد القديم كله علاقه اللة بالانسان وتبشير واعلان اللة بابنه يسوع المسيح ال هو المسيا عنطريق الانبيا واعلان يهوة لهم كل ماء تم فى العهد الجديد لازم نخلى بالنا من الكلام كويس ]نحن نتجامل وليس ايمننا بالاثلاثيه الاديان هذا الكلام يفهمه المسيحى فقط وكل عام وجميعكم بخير


----------

